# Looking at buying my first Chesapeake Bay Retriever. Advice and help appreciated.



## bigo181979 (Dec 3, 2013)

I am looking at buying a Chessie. I have had labs and pointers in the past and this year I hunted for the first time with a chessie and I really liked the dog.

I am just beginning to do my research (started this week) on the breed. I am looking for a dog that I can run trials with and is also going to be a good hunter.

I like a powerful dogs with a fair amount of motor, they have to be able to handle pressure and not fold or quit when disciplined or corrected.

Any recommendations on current blood lines, breeders, other forums or sites to research, etc would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Teamchesapeake forum.a very nice litter on there now.where are you located.?


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

bigo181979 said:


> I am looking at buying a Chessie. I have had labs and pointers in the past and this year I hunted for the first time with a chessie and I really liked the dog.
> 
> I am just beginning to do my research (started this week) on the breed. I am looking for a dog that I can run trials with and is also going to be a good hunter.
> 
> ...


While there are Chesapeakes that can handle pressure, it is not a trait the breed is known for. I respectfully suggest that if you want to succeed with a Chesapeake, you first get familiar with the training approaches used by trainers who have got results with their Peakes. Even with the most forgiving ones, you have to negotiate and you have to stop somewhere short of "absolute."

That said, I bred to Tim Carrion's dog Tanner and got dogs with outstanding training attitude.

Amy Dahl


----------



## bigo181979 (Dec 3, 2013)

jd6400 said:


> Teamchesapeake forum.a very nice litter on there now.where are you located.?


Wichita, KS



afdahl said:


> While there are Chesapeakes that can handle pressure, it is not a trait the breed is known for. I respectfully suggest that if you want to succeed with a Chesapeake, you first get familiar with the training approaches used by trainers who have got results with their Peakes. Even with the most forgiving ones, you have to negotiate and you have to stop somewhere short of "absolute."
> 
> That said, I bred to Tim Carrion's dog Tanner and got dogs with outstanding training attitude.
> 
> Amy Dahl


Thanks for the info Amy, I am definitely in the process of trying to educate my self regarding the breed. That is why I asked for any recommendations on places to look for more info. I will continue my Google studies. I really like the look of the dog and the athletic ability as well, plus I want something different then a lab. I guess after loosing my last lab I feel like it was time for a change.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Chessies are very nice dogs and should be all you want them to be. One thing to remmeber is they are not labs and you need to train the individual dog. 

Tom


----------



## GanderLandR11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Never had a lab myself but with some Chessies I've seen if the get too much pressure they breakdown and may never be the same dog again before the pressure got to much. I'm talking pressure from corrections not pressure of the hunt. But others I've seen keep wanting more pressure. That's why as mentioned above its so important to train to the individual dog and not just word for word or motion for motion on a DVD


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...E8C458CE943103A3126C34053DD4512A4&FORM=IQFRBA


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Chessies are wonderful dogs, but they aren't Labs. I tell people that they are one step closer to feral in the instinctive way they react and respond to things. They were originally bred to hunt without much (if any) training, so strong instinctive behavior. They can handle pressure, *applied appropriately and carefully*, but they don't require much and if you overdo, they tend to shut down. And they also tend to not forgive as easily as a Lab. One other thing I've noticed: Be careful how you teach them because they pick up things fast and if you teach it wrong it can be hard to re-teach it once they believe they've learned it.


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

If you are in Wichita look up Bill Burks. He has 2 nice females and he is a very nice guy. You can feel free to contact me as well. i have 2 chessies that I run in events. Also do a bunch of research on the breed they are not for everyone.

Russell


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

With our one Chessie, everything Sharon said above is spot on. We have one that can and does handle pressure well. But it does NOT TAKE MUCH! A quick timely correction gets a response. By the same token, he does not need a lot of elaborate praise either. A quiet "good dog" can make his whole day. Make it easy for them to get it right the first time, because the first time is what they remember most!


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Amy Dahl's, GanderLandR11's, Tom Wall's, Sharon's, and the other posts makes absolute sense. There are some good Chessie people giving you excellent advice above! I understand and appreciate wanting something a bit different. Just know that if you think you are getting a lab in different clothes you are incorrect and will probably be disappointed. While at times I think we often make too much of the differences, that is not to say that differences don't exist. I'm really referring to differences outside of the physical. There are certainly more qualified people here than me to speak about training methods but saying you want a Chesapeake and a dog that can take all the pressure you can throw at it are desires that could lead to a disappointed owner. As Tom Wall said, train the individual dog. Good advice in that post.

I became a first time Chessie owner 2 years ago and it's been a lot of fun. Good luck with your research!


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

You just missed an nice breeding between my dog and Bill Burks' Judy. Don't think he will breed her again, but he may know of other breeding's that may be off the radar screen.


----------



## ChessieMom (Aug 28, 2013)

bigo181979 said:


> I like a powerful dogs with a fair amount of motor, they have to be able to handle pressure and not fold or quit when disciplined or corrected.


I think it matters what you mean by "fold or quit" here, when thinking of a Chessie. I wouldn't think a Chessie would normally be prone to quivering and ducking and whimpering when disciplined, but you will inevitably see Chessies sulk, refuse to do what you want, glare atyou, if they feel you were unfair in your discipline or if you over-discipline them. Our Chessie will easily accept discipline if he knows he did something wrong, but not if he thinks'you're being unfair.


----------



## ChessieMom (Aug 28, 2013)

Also, I think a chessie will be more likely to snap at you, if you overcorrect him physically, rather than whimpering and slinking away. They will stand their ground so to speak.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

A Chessie is not likely to snap at you as much as sulk and shut down. However, if you lose your temper and keep pushing beyond any semblance of fairness, you may likely fire up their temper and that's when they'll push back.

As for pressure, most of my Chessies and those I've trained will respond very easily to a level one low on TriTronics, maybe a two and rarely...if ever... a low three.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Best advice contact Bill Burke like Andy said.
Great guy and he runs great field chessies


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

moscowitz said:


> Best advice contact Bill Burke like Andy said.
> Great guy and he runs great field chessies


I'll second that....and too bad you missed out on Judy's litter by Andy's dog, Sniper....Sniper is one heck of a nice dog!!


----------



## ChessieMom (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Sharon! that's exactly what I meant, but you worded it much better than I.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I disagree get the right breeding and they won't shut down or sulk. All mine have had good work ethics don't snap at me during training or I will kill them. And can take pressure. I think I understand where you are coming from call Bill Burke since he is close to you. 

Don't get me wrong any dog under certain circumstances will shut down. You don't need a 2 by 4. They can take e collar pressure except if your an idiot who doesn't know when to use it.


----------



## bigo181979 (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeah I am not talking beating a dog with a 2x4 kind of pressure, I want a dog that you correct and you go on, not a dog that sits and sulks and it 15 minutes before we can move on. I am patient in my training of dogs, I don't mind if a dog makes a mistake as long as he keeps trying. I can work with a dog as long as he keeps trying and stubborn doesn't bother me either honestly. My big thing is I want the dog to keep trying, that way I can figure out how to get him to do what i need him too and he can figure out what I am trying to get him to do, then we both learn together. I am not the one size fits all type of person so I don't expect my dogs to be that way either. Most of what people consider bad things regarding the breed I am fine with. 

Here's a couple question i have. Let me preface by saying I have always had studs, I have never owned a bitch and I have only hunted over one female lab in my life. 
I am told that Chessies have a reputation for not being very good to hunt with other dogs? Is this a fairly true stereotype or is that more old breeding nature? 
Now what would you say the difference in temperament would be between a female and male, also pro's and con's of one over the other.


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a serious question, and please Chessie owners don't offense. Why choose a dog with that personality? Is it the challenge of training one that makes it appealing? If so, I get that. I have never been around CBR's so I really don't have an understanding of the breed. Thanks in advance for the insight.


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

moscowitz said:


> I disagree get the right breeding and they won't shut down or sulk. All mine have had good work ethics don't snap at me during training or I will kill them. And can take pressure. I think I understand where you are coming from call Bill Burke since he is close to you.
> 
> Don't get me wrong any dog under certain circumstances will shut down. You don't need a 2 by 4. They can take e collar pressure except if your an idiot who doesn't know when to use it.


I agree with this post. I'm a Dogtra guy but if I understand TriTronics correctly it has levels 1-6? A correction of 1 or 2 out of 6 isn't going to work on mine. But the level isn't really the point because like everyone says, train the dog...the effective level is what it is and YMMV. 



bigo181979 said:


> Yeah I am not talking beating a dog with a 2x4 kind of pressure, I want a dog that you correct and you go on, not a dog that sits and sulks and it 15 minutes before we can move on. I am patient in my training of dogs, I don't mind if a dog makes a mistake as long as he keeps trying. I can work with a dog as long as he keeps trying and stubborn doesn't bother me either honestly. My big thing is I want the dog to keep trying, that way I can figure out how to get him to do what i need him too and he can figure out what I am trying to get him to do, then we both learn together. I am not the one size fits all type of person so I don't expect my dogs to be that way either. Most of what people consider bad things regarding the breed I am fine with.


You sound like a Chessie owner to me. Sorry if I misinterpreted your original post.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Dave, a Chessie is so very full of personality, that yes sometimes you are going to get extremes. Currently I have two labs and a chessie. I got the second lab because they really are easier to train, more forgiving. But if I were ever to get another pup, it will be a Chessie, since I have learned a little more. Mine is extremely smart, huge sense of humor, not the least bit soft or sulky, but will respond to a medium two on a TT ecollar for whatever you are correcting. Yes, you have to establish the proper pecking order, be in charge of all situations because if you don't he will. In public, our chessie is completely reliable with other dogs as long as they do not attack him. He is better than the other two because he has so much confidence. Doesn't worry. Just as in any other breed, I am sure there are lines that don't meet the standard. But after living with one, I hope never to be without a Chessie!


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Sharon Potter said:


> A Chessie is not likely to snap at you as much as sulk and shut down. However, if you lose your temper and keep pushing beyond any semblance of fairness, you may likely fire up their temper and that's when they'll push back.
> 
> As for pressure, most of my Chessies and those I've trained will respond very easily to a level one low on TriTronics, maybe a two and rarely...if ever... a low three.


Can't say I have ever even started a dog on a low 1, from time to time test my collars on myself and can't feel a 1 low or med at all.


----------



## Cyclone (May 16, 2013)

Dave Farrar said:


> I have a serious question, and please Chessie owners don't offense. Why choose a dog with that personality? Is it the challenge of training one that makes it appealing? If so, I get that. I have never been around CBR's so I really don't have an understanding of the breed. Thanks in advance for the insight.


I'm a chessie guy, so probably biased, but... they are the most loyal dogs you will ever see. It's often said they are a one-owner dog, meaning they bond tightly to one person and ignore everyone else. That's a bit of an overstatment but there is some truth to it, too. Chessies are also very protective, which many people confuse as being aggressive. I have a lab and two chessies, if a stranger comes to the house the lab jumps up and down in excitement and welcomes them with open arms. The chessie's? Well, let's just say they are a little less welcoming to strangers. But once they realize there is no threat, they are as friendly as can be. The other trait I love is their drive in the field. And by drive, I don't mean they just run fast and can't be steady on the line. They will not give up on a bird/bumper. Ever. I once threw a bumper for my male and it got stuck in a tree, high up out of sight. I had to put a lead on him to get him to leave the area. Went back to that location two days later, and he ran directly to the area and started searching. Their memnory is amazing, which can be a challenge at times. Chessies are not hard to train, but they are damned hard to re-train.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Cyclone said:


> Their memory is amazing, which can be a challenge at times. Chessies are not hard to train, but they are damned hard to re-train.


Absolutely true, true, true!


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Cyclone said:


> I once threw a bumper for my male and it got stuck in a tree, high up out of sight. I had to put a lead on him to get him to leave the area. Went back to that location two days later, and he ran directly to the area and started searching. Their memnory is amazing, which can be a challenge at times. Chessies are not hard to train, but they are damned hard to re-train.


Been there done that!


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Dave,

Fair question.

I think those of us who have trained chessies are quick to point out significant differences from labs. It is easy to think of them as labs with a fuzzy coat on first appearence. They are not. Chessies, as a whole, tend to be much more serious dogs about everything in their life. As has been pointed out they can be difficult to re-train or 'fix' so it make life much easier to do things right the first time. Chessie have a sense of what they feel is fair and unfair when it comes to corrections. They do not like corrections they do not understand.

Like most things in life not everyone is looking for the same thing. Chessies add a spice to the retriever world. 

When you look back at what the breed was developed to do it is not surprising they have some of the characteristics they have. Labs and chessies come from some of the same breeds of dogs. Labs were developed on the estates of England to retrieve gamebirds shot by gentlemen. Chessies were bred by the market hunters on the Chesapeake Bay. Chessies were expected to retrieve lots of birds in a relatively short time period often under harsh conditions. The dogs were then often left to guard the market hunters property until they retrurned from taking the ducks to market. A dog that was everybodies friend often resulted in stolen property.

Tom


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Todd I agree can't feel a one. I've tried it since I used the Hillman method with my puppies but zero reaction. Keep in mind including myself that you are getting many opinions and one does not know what level they train their dogs or what they want from their dogs or what type of breeding they have. Take opinions with a grain of salt. Chessie like any other dog can be force fetched, collar conditioned, forced to the pile. The biggest problem in field trials and hunt tests for Chessies is there are just not many in those venues so most people don't get to see there performance. Many people just talk the talk and that is it. Your lucky if you see 3 Chessies running in any of these venues.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i hunted with a friend last weekend who has a chessie.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

roseberry said:


> i hunted with a friend last weekend who has a chessie.


OK..I'll bite john...how'd it go.?


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

We've had Chesapeakes for well over 40 years now. I think we've had 14 so far. We've had about 50-50 on the sexes. My husband was a very ardent duck hunter and we started out with a female because our breeders, Nancy and Les Lowenthal, recommended that sex. Females can be great, loving, good to train or they can be hormonal depending on the heat cycles. If they are having a false pregnancy, they may not want to work so much. A spayed female is a wonderful hunting dog. Our males have been crazy to work, but sometimes a little over the top yet still loving. The best male we had was a very middle of the road guy who trained like a dream, calm with a gentle temperament. He finished the Master National and about 35 master hunt tests in his career. All the personalities are different. They are all individuals and they are smart. They make life fun! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## txrancher (Aug 19, 2004)

Over the years I've had both Labs & Chesapeakes. In the early 80's I was fortunate to have owned a male and female that were both great duck dogs. They were unrelated and the female Stoker's Tin Lizzie came from Chestnut Hills Kennel (definitely Show Bred), however they were easy to train, smart and serious to a fault. My best advise would be to choose a pup from a litter with all health clearances and then let your personal preferences help make the decision.


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

It is like any breed. You will get out of a Chessie what you put into it. I have two and hunt with labs, goldens, spaniels and others. Never had a problem with my dog. I have had other dog push mine far past what most would tolerate. I think the biggest thing for you is to remember SOCIALIZATION. get your dog into as many new situations as possible. Get them around kids, other dogs, cattle, Dogs, crowds and dogs. This is true with most breeds. Be fair and teach before you correct and you will be very happy with your choice.

Good luck


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

tim bonnema said:


> It is like any breed. You will get out of a Chessie what you put into it.


This is humorous to me because it echoes something my husband was told long ago. John's first two Chesapeakes, Buck and Pilot, were both bred from Alpine dogs. John was getting pretty serious about dogs and training, so he wrote to Fred Woodall to ask what he could expect from these two dogs. Woodall wrote back, saying,

"You will get out of these dogs EXACTLY what you put into them."

Amy Dahl


----------



## todd walker (Mar 2, 2009)

PAGE 2 I was wondering how long it would take for someone to bring up a 2x4. 
In the history of dog training the worst thing ever said, forgot who said it but it was some thing like you need to 
train a chessie with a 2x4.
Yes they will make you think when training, say you are doing a double-T with a lab you can run it 10 times and the lab 
will still be running with a Chessie maybe 2-3 times before it gets old for them. 
Then there is the hole they are all fighters, mine has never started a fight, but has also never lost one.
Great breed and just a good dog to have.
Good luck


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Too many on here that have waaaay more knowledge than me.......One seems to lurk quite often and would love to hear from him.....Kyle Bertram!!!!!!! Jim


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

jd6400 said:


> OK..I'll bite john...how'd it go.?


you know what mamma said jim, "if you can't say something nice.........";-)

just kiddin', if my buddy spent time and trained him to do anything besides fetch his news paper during the off season he would be a fabulous critter.


----------



## teacher504 (Nov 28, 2012)

I LOVE chessies so much that this thread hurts my heart. They are the only dog for me. I'll help others train their labs, but chessies are the only dog I'll own and hunt with.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

There is, believe it or not, a use for that 2x4 when training a Chessie. Here's how it works:


When the dog makes a mistake, take that piece of lumber and whack yourself in the head with it, saying "Bad trainer! Bad trainer!"


----------



## teacher504 (Nov 28, 2012)

To the OP:

http://www.cbrrescue.org/articles/dontbuy.htm


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Sharon Potter said:


> ....As for pressure, most of my Chessies and those I've trained will respond very easily to a level one low on TriTronics, maybe a two and rarely...if ever... a low three.



very true for me as well. except 1 sedge bitch named Gate who was happy with a high 4 low 5. would not even feel anything else. but she also snacked on yellow jackets, wasps, would climb over wood piles and near break a leg over a bumble bee. just loved um??? crazy old girl was not the normal Chessie. or was she?


----------



## teacher504 (Nov 28, 2012)

One of my current chessie bitches doesn't respond to anything less than a 4. She's the exception...


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

Sharon Potter said:


> There is, believe it or not, a use for that 2x4 when training a Chessie. Here's how it works:
> 
> 
> When the dog makes a mistake, take that piece of lumber and whack yourself in the head with it, saying "Bad trainer! Bad trainer!"


Didn't Ken Bora make a video of training a Chesapeake with a 2 x 4?

Amy Dahl


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

afdahl said:


> Didn't Ken Bora make a video of training a Chesapeake with a 2 x 4?
> 
> Amy Dahl


Amy, I believe he did! Hey Ken....


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Too funny, I was just about to bring up that video! I will never forget when we were waiting for our Chessie to arrive from the breeder. I was training with Bach Doar. I happened to carry a short sledge hammer in my truck for setting tie out stakes. Bach walked by and saw it sitting on the tail gate. Without missing a step, he asks, "New heeling stick for your new pup?". He really liked Chessies and was a huge help in starting ours out right. Scout has never needed over a medium 2 on the collar to get what we wanted.


----------



## bigo181979 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sharon Potter said:


> I'll second that....and too bad you missed out on Judy's litter by Andy's dog, Sniper....Sniper is one heck of a nice dog!!


So does anyone have Bills contact information they can PM me?


----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)

There is also the nostalgia of hunting with a Chessie. Carved decoys, double guns, Big Scary water and an ice glazed Chesapeake is the definition of waterfowling to me. DO your research on the breed and if you think your a chessie person you'll know it. All of us chessie folks are just a little different. I've heard all the stereotypes from folks but not one of the people had ever owned or trained a chessie to a high level. They are not robots and tend to be problem solvers which can be very good or bad depending on your training abilities. As far as all the aggression and stubbornness stereotypes, DOGS ARE INDIVIDUALS.


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

Threads about CBRs tend to focus on force and correction. Pushing buttons at various settings and 2x4s will not make a CBR retrieve.
The dog will retrieve based on 2 things: 1)what he/she understands as the task and 2)if the dog trust you and believes you worthy of their effort.
CBRs are taught. Break down the lesson to its basic components. 
once the lesson is understood it will not be forgotten and can be built upon.


My best suggestion for finding a puppy is to find a person that is running one at the level you wish to achieve. Most CBRs are trained and handled by their owners. These are the people that can best guide you. Be prepared to wait. As both a curse and a blessing litters of talented field CBRs are not readily available.

If you need help finding people PM me. 


Tim











Tin


----------



## FieldLab (Aug 5, 2011)

So they are soft when it comes to pressure but tough
When it comes to harsh hunting conditions, rough water cold weather
Far swims ? Am i correct saying this....


----------



## Joyce (May 31, 2004)

I was told by my mentor 27 years ago if someone tells me that in order to train a peak that I would need a 2x4 my response would be "No, you just have to be smarter than the dog"!
Chesapeakes are self thinkers and guard dogs. Had to be....if not, they weren't around very long. 
Not so much soft, you just need to be fair and to teach. 
Like Tim Carrion says, you negotiate with a Chesapeake. 
Also, socialize,socialize, socialize.....what time you put into your pup is what you will get out of your pup.( this is for all dogs, not just a peake)


Joyce 
Blackwater Chesapeakes


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

FieldLab said:


> So they are soft when it comes to pressure but tough
> When it comes to harsh hunting conditions, rough water cold weather
> Far swims ? Am i correct saying this....


From my experience, the Chesapeake response to pressure is like that of other retrievers: across the board. You'll find some that thrive on it and others that fold and most someplace in between. Of the 6 I have now, most take a fairly low level on the collar. But like Labs, I've had others that needed a higher level. My big, tough male takes a fairly high level but if you really want to make an impression on him, (in the case of a deliberate disobedience) the most effective correction is to get personal: in his face yelling at him in your meanest voice. My feeling is appropriate ecollar use on Chesapeakes works very well as it's a less personal "in your face" correction for disobedience to taught commands. Using the collar effectively requires you to find the level that works on that dog--and this, I don't think, is unique to CBRs.

The rest of your post is very true. I do think you can generalize that Chesapeakes tend to be stoic, and nearly all have good prey drive and will not quit if there's a bird out there, regardless of conditions.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Attrition seems to be my best friend with the peakes I`ve dealt with ...........Jim


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Julie R. said:


> ... if you really want to make an impression on him, (in the case of a deliberate disobedience) the most effective correction is to get personal: in his face......



the very first time I watched Adrienne B. wade shirt pocket deep into a pond to have a chat with a Chessie who had on a perfectly good, working E-collar, I asked why. And she told me 
*"it is important they know there is no place on Gods green earth that you can not get to, to lay hands on them".*
and most everyone in the group at some point took watches, bill Folds, and tobacco out of trouser pockets to go for a walk out for one thing or another.
Now I am not at all saying that the walk out ment Rover got a thumping. Gosh I think back with a smile my Gate totaly blowing me off to floss with a dead and bloated carp on a muskrat mound. Her looking up and seeing me inches from her (she did not know I was splashing to her), rotted fish flecks on her jowels, wide eyed and shocked was priceless and the perfect correction. If a dog could have exclaimed "OH CARP!", well she would have.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> the very first time I watched Adrienne B. wade shirt pocket deep into a pond to have a chat with a Chessie who had on a perfectly good, working E-collar, I asked why. And she told me
> *"it is important they know there is no place on Gods green earth that you can not get to, to lay hands on them".*
> and most everyone in the group at some point took watches, bill Folds, and tobacco out of trouser pockets to go for a walk out for one thing or another.
> Now I am not at all saying that the walk out ment Rover got a thumping. Gosh I think back with a smile my Gate totaly blowing me off to floss with a dead and bloated carp on a muskrat mound. Her looking up and seeing me inches from her (she did not know I was splashing to her), rotted fish flecks on her jowels, wide eyed and shocked was priceless and the perfect correction. If a dog could have exclaimed "OH CARP!", well she would have.


So true!!!!! and freekin hilarious......Jim


----------



## GiGi Grant (Nov 15, 2009)

jd6400 said:


> So true!!!!! and freekin hilarious......Jim


That's how I learned A) about the putting wet cell phone in rice trick, and B) to ALWAYS bring a change of clothes training- especially if it's early April in the Northwest...


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Haaaaa,gigi believe it or not I usually train barefoot....Jim


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> Her looking up and seeing me inches from her (she did not know I was splashing to her), rotted fish flecks on her jowels, wide eyed and shocked was priceless and the perfect correction. If a dog could have exclaimed "OH CARP!", well she would have.


Had a similar experience with my first Chesapeake. What a water freak. One time he got out in a channel and was just swimming laps, and I'd had it. I got in, overtook him, and got the most memorable look of surprise and shock.

Not that whatever I did (I think maybe I bit him on the nose right there in the deep water, and told him he was an idiot) fixed his water freaking, but I still get a kick out of the memory of his expression.

Amy Dahl


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Another quirck of the breed,water freaking.......have never seen another breed do it.No biggie to me though. Jim


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I never saw a Chessie water freak. Though with Sam I did get in the water with him because he was vocal swimming to a mark. What I did was go into water where he was always swimming threw fun bumper and just followed him saying quiet easy. For me it worked. Didn't want to apply any pressure. Now he tends to get vocal on blinds when I sit him and don't cast fast enough for him doesn't like to sit there and sweat. And someday you I may need to sweat him out there.


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

jd6400 said:


> Another quirck of the breed,water freaking.......have never seen another breed do it.No biggie to me though. Jim


A friends Boykin was the water freak champ so not chessie only for sure.


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Ken Bora said:


> *"it is important they know there is no place on Gods green earth that you can not get to, to lay hands on them".*


Ken's quote applies to most dogs, but especially to Chessies. With Chessies, you need to earn their respect and trust. You must do this by being the pack leader and treating them fair. Make darn sure the dog knows what you want before applying any correction. As has been said, Chessies are rather fast learners and have a remarkable memory. Most problems a trainer has with the Chessie is inadvertently training it for a certain response and then trying to alter/or negate that response at a later date assuming the dog knows what you meant. Also with a Chessie, you must be the pack leader. Chessies can be very sly and cunning. If they think they can ignore you or disobey without consequence, they will quickly wind up training you rather than the other way around. You must remain in control at all times!!

The one thing not mentioned too much in this thread are health clearances. About 10 years ago the ACC did a survey on the diseases of the Chesapeake. (Results here: http://amchessieclub.org/survey/) Since then a bit more information and testing has developed regarding DM and EIC. Know what diseases are prevalent in the breed and what the overall implications are for a pup that is genetically predisposed to one of these diseases. Know also that you can minimize your probability of getting a pup with one of these diseases if you insist on the proper health clearances and checking the genetic pedigree of the breeding. While most breeders will be open and honest with you regarding the health certificates their dogs may have, don't be afraid to check them out! Good places to look include http://www.offa.org/ and http://www.chessieinfo.net/ . 

Also, if you have any further questions don't be afraid to ask.

T. Mac


----------



## bigo181979 (Dec 3, 2013)

Well so far I have learned that the people into chessies really know their stuff about the breed and history! Holy cow I have a lot to learn. But I am enjoying it. Spoke to Bill tonight got some good leads, learned a lot of info and now I am researching a lot of names and pedigrees he threw at me. If anyone hears of any good breedings, MH on both sides, please let me know (preferably in the midwest).


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I know of a repeat breeding of a DC/AFC to a MH/QAA female. PM me and I can put you in touch with the owner.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

bigo181979 said:


> Well so far I have learned that the people into chessies really know their stuff about the breed and history! Holy cow I have a lot to learn. But I am enjoying it. Spoke to Bill tonight got some good leads, learned a lot of info and now I am researching a lot of names and pedigrees he threw at me. If anyone hears of any good breedings, MH on both sides, please let me know (preferably in the midwest).


You're on the right track with help from Bill; there's nothing better than a good mentor with his many years of experience and success at the highest levels. Not to mention...it's just very satisfying to own this breed, because as you probably learned from your research, it's the only sporting dog bred entirely here in the U.S., by us, for us, for our hunting country. I'd never be one to disparage Labs, in fact to most people that contact me trying to decide between a Lab and a CBR, I suggest they get the Lab. If you want a CBR, you don't have to be talked into it.


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Sent you a PM


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

T. Mac said:


> Ken's quote applies to most dogs, but especially to Chessies. With Chessies, you need to earn their respect and trust. You must do this by being the pack leader and treating them fair. Make darn sure the dog knows what you want before applying any correction. As has been said, Chessies are rather fast learners and have a remarkable memory. Most problems a trainer has with the Chessie is inadvertently training it for a certain response and then trying to alter/or negate that response at a later date assuming the dog knows what you meant. Also with a Chessie, you must be the pack leader. Chessies can be very sly and cunning. If they think they can ignore you or disobey without consequence, they will quickly wind up training you rather than the other way around. You must remain in control at all times!!
> T. Mac


For a real life example of the truth in the above, let me repost a little story from a few years ago. It reflects the good, bad, ugly and humor (!) of the breed 

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...possesed-by-DEMONS!&highlight=nappy+brown+dog


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

2tall said:


> For a real life example of the truth in the above, let me repost a little story from a few years ago. It reflects the good, bad, ugly and humor (!) of the breed
> 
> http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...possesed-by-DEMONS!&highlight=nappy+brown+dog


Carol,I remember that!!!!I had a mental pic of the whole scenario..................I truly believe he has your number so to speak or had it........Jim


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Trust me Jim, he does! I love to train this dog, but I will never take him to another trial. All his "humor" comes out when he has an audience.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

And let's not forget the "bumper attack" story. Truly shows the intelligence and sense of humor. 

Scout has a habit of picking up the bumpers correctly, then slowing down as he gets close and then cigaring them. Why? Because he can. It's a little game he plays. I suggested seeing if we could clean it up, so we used a bumper with a PVC pipe reducer on the tab end. When Scout realized he couldn't get hold of the tab end, he got so frustrated! The look on his face was priceless. Anyway, that bumper got tossed into the pile behind us with all the others we'd used on that setup. As we are all standing there talking, Scout went over to the pile, dug out that particular bumper, and attacked it, trying to get rid of the pipe reducer. He wanted that PVC off of there NOW!

What can you do except laugh?


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Reminds me of one of our clients from back in the 60`s.Ken Kujala.The guy was a duck hunting legend in our area.He was a "rock rat" as he hunted all the breakwalls along erie.
One day he brought a bunch of ducks to put in our freezer for training and explained how his dog would "go out to sea"making multiple retrieves but when he took him into the bar after the hunt he wouldnt even do a simple single in the bar!!Haaa! His famous quote that I still use in his old finland accent is "Jimmy,they will let you down all the time":razz: Jim


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sharon Potter said:


> And let's not forget the "bumper attack" story. Truly shows the intelligence and sense of humor.
> 
> Scout has a habit of picking up the bumpers correctly, then slowing down as he gets close and then cigaring them. Why? Because he can. It's a little game he plays. I suggested seeing if we could clean it up, so we used a bumper with a PVC pipe reducer on the tab end. When Scout realized he couldn't get hold of the tab end, he got so frustrated! The look on his face was priceless. Anyway, that bumper got tossed into the pile behind us with all the others we'd used on that setup. As we are all standing there talking, Scout went over to the pile, dug out that particular bumper, and attacked it, trying to get rid of the pipe reducer. He wanted that PVC off of there NOW!
> 
> What can you do except laugh?



Thats funny ,and how about chessies and stickmen? Adds a whole new dimension to training!!!!!!! Jim


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Julie R. said:


> You're on the right track with help from Bill; there's nothing better than a good mentor with his many years of experience and success at the highest levels. Not to mention...it's just very satisfying to own this breed, because as you probably learned from your research, it's the only sporting dog bred entirely here in the U.S., by us, for us, for our hunting country. I'd never be one to disparage Labs, in fact to most people that contact me trying to decide between a Lab and a CBR, I suggest they get the Lab. If you want a CBR, you don't have to be talked into it.


Not true Julie we have the labradoodle.


----------



## Wade Scroggins (Mar 7, 2013)

I believe I know the breeding you are referring to and if I'm correct a couple of folks on here have pups from the previous breeding, including myself. So far lot's of good stuff from the ones I have seen perform and the owners I have spoken with.

Wade




Sharon Potter said:


> I know of a repeat breeding of a DC/AFC to a MH/QAA female. PM me and I can put you in touch with the owner.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi Wade! Yes it's the Rudy Fatty breeding. Repeat breeding. Pups expected March .


----------



## bigo181979 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sharon Potter said:


> I know of a repeat breeding of a DC/AFC to a MH/QAA female. PM me and I can put you in touch with the owner.


Is that Alan Sandifer?


----------



## bigo181979 (Dec 3, 2013)

moscowitz said:


> Hi Wade! Yes it's the Rudy Fatty breeding. Repeat breeding. Pups expected March .


I guess that answers that question lol. So how old are the previous pups now? Any JH's yet or to young still?


----------



## bigo181979 (Dec 3, 2013)

Is there any resource I can use to pull up pedigrees from call names? I am trying to do some research but not having a lot of luck finding pedigrees off just a call name.


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Get a black one !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigo181979 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry I need to add a generic post so I can send PM's so here is number 10 lol.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Sharon Potter said:


> I know of a repeat breeding of a DC/AFC to a MH/QAA female. PM me and I can put you in touch with the owner.


Yes, a really nice breeding. I spoke with the owner of the dam last week.

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Huff (Feb 11, 2008)

chessieinfo.net is a good website for pedigrees. That breeding is really nice. I like it a lot. Better get on it quick if that is what you want to do. The pups are right around a year old now so the only one I know of has ran in a derby but I do not know about any hunt tests. Get in touch with Alan and let him answer any questions you have.

Russell


----------



## bigo181979 (Dec 3, 2013)

I need Alan's contact info. If anyone has it please PM it to me.


----------



## james durfee (Oct 23, 2013)

I've had 5 chessies in my life. Everyone was a joy and a pleasure as long as you maintain the pack leader status. My last male, was my wife's dog 95% of the time. The 5% that he was mine, was in the fall when it was time to hunt. If she was around, the only way he would do anyting was if she "asked" him to do it. funny story here. She always shared little bits of whatever she was eating with him. I told her that someday she would regret it. So on a sunday afternoon, I put some burgers on the grill and fried some taters in the deep fryer. She had a plate and was sitting in the recliner in the living room. "Hoss" walked up and gave her that look that he wanted some. She told him to lay down. He did, briefly. Then got up and gave her the look again. She told him to lay down again, which he did, briefly. Third time he gets up and gives her the look, she tells him to lay down, which he does, only this time, he launches himself into her lap in the recliner. Wife, dog and food tipped over backwards from the chair. Needless to say, he got his share of the dinner the wife was eating. What could she say? She had been warned, and all I could do was laugh so hard that my stomach ached and tears were running down my face.


----------

